# Wireless Remote (for 60D)



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

What's everyone using? It looks like the usual suspects operate via IR and won't work from behind or along side the camera. Is there anything that operates using RF?


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 5, 2011)

A search for "wireless shutter release for canon" will yield the results you are looking for. Canon makes their own version and their are knock offs available for under $10 on eBay.


----------

